# développer une appli iphone depuis PC



## aquafafa (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je possède un site internet et j'aimerai qu'on puisse y acceder via une appli iphone (petite icone et développement).

Comment faire?

J'ai lu qu'il n'etait pas possible de developper ça sous windows mais que depuis MAC avec le SDK.

est ce vrai ? Si oui quelle alternative s'offre à moi en attendant?

PS: j'attend le nouveau macbook pro pour switcher!


----------



## Bladrak (20 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

C'est vrai en effet, tu ne pourras pas développer une appli iPhone sans un mac. Enfin je sais qu'il existe des moyens détournés sur Linux (sur Windows je ne sais pas), mais tu prends plus de temps à mettre en place ton IDE (et de risques) qu'à développer. De plus sans xCode, le développement va être trèèèèèès long.

Cependant pour ton soucis, il existe des applications iPhone qui permettent de faire des raccourcis vers des sites directement. Ça sera peut-être plus simple en attendant ;-)


----------



## aquafafa (20 Janvier 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Cependant pour ton soucis, il existe des applications iPhone qui permettent de faire des raccourcis vers des sites directement. Ça sera peut-être plus simple en attendant ;-)



En connais tu ?


----------



## grumff (20 Janvier 2010)

Par contre, rien ne t'empêche de faire une version iphone du site web, en restant donc sous forme de site web, voir livrer une app écrite sous forme d'appli web, c'est assez restrictif niveau possibilité, mais avant l'appstore, ça marchait comme ça.


----------



## aquafafa (20 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Par contre, rien ne t'empêche de faire une version iphone du site web, en restant donc sous forme de site web, voir livrer une app écrite sous forme d'appli web, c'est assez restrictif niveau possibilité, mais avant l'appstore, ça marchait comme ça.




je vais fouiller de ce coté ci alors ! 

merci


----------



## LouisSeb (20 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je possède un site internet et j'aimerai qu'on puisse y acceder via une appli iphone (petite icone et développement).
> 
> ...


http://www.sentenzaforiphone.com/fr


----------



## poco (21 Janvier 2010)

LouisSeb a dit:


> http://www.sentenzaforiphone.com/fr



Cà existe sur OS X ce genre d'applications?


----------



## Bladrak (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> En connais tu ?



Non je n'ai pas de nom en tête, mais j'en ai vu.

Par contre en effet, comme dit Grumff, si tu choisis cette solution, il vaut mieux que tu adaptes le design de ton site pour iPhone (tu trouveras des exemples de CSS et de scripts de détection sur le site développeur d'Apple).


----------

